# Funny things at WMRE



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Lighten the mood abit. 
Few things i can remember (more will come soon). 

1) The sign outside spelt wrong. 
2) Thought my friends paid for me and went to talk in (tight people lol). 
3)The nile got sold and the person was like will have to look at them damn chams now (i thought it was funny).
4) Somone goes up to a stand and goes "im about to leave i just want to say i love your breasts". 
5) Went to mcdonalds asked for some sause and i got the most random look ever like what you think this is a fast food place. My friend was like take it she dont understand.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Did you not enjoy the exbo?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Yer i loved the show, or was that a joke by the way it was spelt lol.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

No it was the staff at the venue who misspelt it when altering the advert board. Haha least it made you laugh.


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

I spotted the misprint on the show board and pointed it out to group of four behind me.. 
Humour was soon wanting when one of them then asked "so how would you spell expo then..?? 

:banghead:


----------



## Dragonette (Apr 10, 2009)

I've read one of the signs that were attached to the rails outside, I couldn't see it clearly and the only thing I understood of it was "it's illegal to sell animals(...)"
I thought it was some APA/IAR propaganda :lol2:


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> 4) Somone goes up to a stand and goes "im about to leave i just want to say i love your breasts".


She did have nice Breasts :2thumb:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

toxic said:


> She did have nice Breasts :2thumb:


Was that you that said that ? lol i thought the other person on the back wall was nice myself lol


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

No m8 was not me :lol2: I only seen the one you could not mis them hanging out lol:mf_dribble:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> 5) Went to mcdonalds asked for some sause and i got the most random look ever like what you think this is a fast food place. My friend was like take it she dont understand.


I always get strange looks when asking for sauce at maccy d's. Last time I asked a guy for some he looked at me like I had asked for a tickle of his balls. wtf :lol2:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

toxic said:


> No m8 was not me :lol2: I only seen the one you could not mis them hanging out lol:mf_dribble:


me and my gf and my mate that went up there all noticed them (cos i pointed them out):lol2: i think im on about the same woman


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

You have to specify what sauce your after! Its like when people walk up and ask for a burger meal and milkshake... Which :censor: burger and which :censor: flavour milkshake would you like!


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

just wanted to add i watched that animation thing of the kid flicking the boob about 10 times, quite hypnotising!!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I did say what sause, sweet curry. I think it was the fact she had to open a new box, as she was like would you be alright with one, NO lol.

Which girl are we all on about ? Which stand or where abouts ?


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

who was the dark haired lady selling James and Hana's Rankins lizards...??


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Where abouts was that in the hall ?


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

She was in the inside on the hall or the middle lol If i rember right she was to the left isle of the guy selling the MH1 :whistling2:

PS the MH1 is wicked:2thumb:


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

Live in kiddy, always ask for a sausage and egg Mcmuffin with Brown sauce! Always get the same reply, 'WHAT, ON IT' and we just take the piss?

I would love to see the interview they had to get the job :lol2:


----------

